# New home no hvac



## Teaspoon (9 mo ago)

Hello I’m in the process of drywalling a new home under construction ( my first) and the hvac units have not been installed yet. I’ve hung the drywall and was trying to find out if I would be okay to tape it or wait till the hvac is in a tape the vents. I’m in the Midwest where temps vary. Thank you


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

why wouldnt they be in before the rock goes on? i never seen that before.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You should ask the supervisor, they might not have a traditional hvac system maybe they're going with such free systems or something.


----------



## uripickup (5 mo ago)

I wouldn't build a house out of plasterboard. I always thought it was unreliable, despite the good reviews. I think the roof and walls of a house should be strong and reliable. When I lived in Sydney, I contacted this roofing company https://carportaustralia.com.au/insulated-roof-panels/ . They made a very good and reliable roof, and I was pleased with their work. Drywall houses are cheaper, but you shouldn't skimp on your safety. For example, in the event of a hurricane, the walls of your home may not hold up. Don't forget that the miser pays twice.


----------

